# Regal Labs



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Are they still around ? I've emailed them a couple of times over the last few days and had no response.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Their comms have been slow, I'm waiting on a parcel so I hope things are okay ?‍♂


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

MrM said:


> Their comms have been slow, I'm waiting on a parcel so I hope things are okay ?‍♂


 Thanks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Are they still around ? I've emailed them a couple of times over the last few days and had no response.


 He only does it part time. He has a family and works long shifts in his normal job. He'll get back to you at some point. For the avoidance of doubt the he I'm talking about isn't me.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been waiting on a few bits coming for around a week, no response lately which is strange as it's usually very quick.


----------

